# Couple of articles on expats and residency



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

In Portuguese paper from last year and 2018. One details difficulties obtaining residency documentation, the other focuses on a small town, Penamacor, which has many new expat residents. I translated piece by piece using the google.

https://www.dn.pt/edicao-do-dia/14-...lho-mais-envelhecido-de-portugal-9996873.html

https://www.dn.pt/edicao-do-dia/14-...-britanicos-ilegais-em-portugal-11298989.html

You need to register to read in full the articles.


----------

